# NOX ARCANA conjures a realm of mystery and dark magic with THEATER OF ILLUSION



## ladygrimm (Oct 8, 2009)

Welcome to the Theater of Illusion, the legendary stage of magic hidden beyond the threshold of dreams and nightmares. Behold strange and mystifying acts performed by phantom magicians and discover the dark secrets that lie in wait beyond the veil of shadows. Nox Arcana invites you to enter a realm of magic and dark fantasy to immerse yourself in a soundscape of haunting melodies, mystical rhythms and pulse-pounding orchestrations. 

A lifelong fan of magic, Nox Arcana founder Joseph Vargo was inspired to create a musical tribute to the mysterious realm of illusion. The setting for this concept album is an old Vaudeville theater, hidden from the outside world, where master magicians gather to display their talents every Halloween night. "Our music has always been very popular with magicians, and several professional illusionists have used various Nox Arcana CDs to enhance their acts. With Theater of Illusion, I wanted to create something specifically for magicians and fans of dark fantasy."

The 21 tracks take the listener on a musical journey throughout the theater and provide a cinematic soundtrack for the eerie acts that play out on stage. The music ranges from haunting melodies on piano, harpsichord, and music box chimes to dramatic orchestrations accented by gothic choirs and pipe organ. Other tracks offer exotic, mystical rhythms and hypnotic narratives to create a spellbinding atmosphere.

Listen to music samples and order CDs.
http://noxarcana.com/illusion.html

Also available at Amazon, CD Baby and iTunes.


----------

